# Oracle Touch filter change frequency



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Does anyone know why my Oracle Touch is prompting me to change the filter a month after I've installed a new one? I understood they were designed to last 3 months, hence the 3 months shown in the little window which you set when installing. What causes the machine to decide you need a new one?


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Nick R said:


> Does anyone know why my Oracle Touch is prompting me to change the filter a month after I've installed a new one? I understood they were designed to last 3 months, hence the 3 months shown in the little window which you set when installing. What causes the machine to decide you need a new one?


Could be wrong but it was my understanding it would be based on the water test you did when you first set it up. So if you have harder water, I would imagine it would prompt a change more often.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, my water is very hard, so you are probably right. I suppose I should replace the filter monthly then, or when prompted.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Or use bottled water. I use Tesco Ashbeck in mine. Living in London I don't think using tap water in my machine will do it any favours - filter or no filter


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

I use a water filter jug, but I dare say that doesn't soften much, if at all. Bottled water is a good idea - thanks.


----------

